
US capitalism has been shattered [Henry Kaufman] - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/e7baaac4-b66e-4c87-8d77-ff5135a0f20c
======
samizdis
Syndicated copy via MSN:

[https://www.msn.com/en-gb/finance/topstories/us-
capitalism-h...](https://www.msn.com/en-gb/finance/topstories/us-capitalism-
has-been-shattered/ar-BB15Xz79)

